# Disque dur externe pas reconnu



## rhcp_lx (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit problème concernant mon disque dur externe IOMEGA. Je le branche à mon ordinateur (MacBook) mais je ne le vois affiché nul part...pas d'icônes ni quoi que ce soit...
Que faire ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Cort (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu l'as raccordé comment : USB ou Firewire ?


----------



## rhcp_lx (26 Août 2009)

USB...


----------



## 73vollts (2 Septembre 2009)

j ai un iomega 500go en usb il vient de me faire la même.
As tu résolu le problème?


----------



## rhcp_lx (11 Septembre 2009)

Non ! Je suis toujours en attente d'une solution !


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

Si vous ouvrez une fenêtre du finder, vous  ne le voyez pas dans la partie latérale gauche ?
Si vous lancez Utilitaire de disques, vous voyez le disque ? Si oui il faut le formater en mode mac os étendu pour le voir monter sur le bureau, pour peu que vous ayez paramètré les préférences du finder en conséquence.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------




rhcp_lx a dit:


> Non ! Je suis toujours en attente d'une solution !




je préférerais que tu dises  "en recherche" d'une solution.... cela ferait moins.... enfin moins.... 


www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfcacile.com


----------



## fau6il (11 Septembre 2009)

rhcp_lx a dit:


> Non ! Je suis toujours en attente d'une solution !



_Essaie en déconnectant toutes les autres prises USB. 
Ensuite raconte-nous...._


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Pour fonctionner, un disque dur externe doit être :
1- correctement connecté,
2- correctement alimenté électriquement,
3- correctement partitionné,
4- correctement formaté.

L'alimentation électrique est généralement réalisée par un câble USB double (en Y) ou par un bloc secteur indépendant.

Il n'est pas nécessaire que le partitionnement et le formatage soient de type Apple. Les partitions FAT sont supportées, et les partitions NTFS peuvent être lues.


Indépendamment de son contenu, pour voir si le disque est en ligne (c'est-à-dire si son interface matérielle communique avec le Mac), il faut ouvrir l'utilitaire «*Informations Système*» et regarder dans la rubrique «*Matériel*». L'interface du disque externe USB doit apparaître dans l'arborescence de la sous-rubrique «*USB*» _(NB: ne pas oublier de mettre à jour l'affichage en tapant Cmd+R si l'on modifie les branchements après-coup)_.

Si le disque n'y apparaît pas, alors cela signifie que l'interface USB du disque est inaccessible, du fait :
- d'une mauvaise connexion (câble USB mal branché ou de mauvaise qualité),
- d'un problème d'alimentation (disque mal alimenté, consommation excessive sur l'interface USB du Mac, utilisation d'un hub USB insuffisamment alimenté),
- d'une panne matérielle (câble défectueux, interface USB en panne sur le disque ou sur le Mac, etc.),
- voire d'un problème logiciel au niveau des drivers du Mac.


Si l'interface USB du disque apparaît dans «Informations Système», alors il faut ouvrir l'«*Utilitaire de disque*» afin de vérifier l'état du partitionnement et des éventuels volumes de ce disque. L'utilitaire fournit toutes les informations utiles pour déterminer :
- si le disque fonctionne (il apparaît dans la barre latérale et ses informations sont accessibles),
- s'il est partitionné,
- si les partitions qu'il contient sont formatées (lorsque le format est reconnu: HSF, HFS+, FAT16, FAT32, NTFS...),
- si les volumes sont «montés» (car en effet, selon les options d'affichage, ils peuvent l'être sans pour autant apparaître dans la barre latérale du Finder ou sur le Bureau).


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

Bravo pour la démonstration bien plus complète que la mienne !


----------



## janusatisland (13 Septembre 2009)

et qu'en est il de discovery tools tu l'as lancé ? car sinon c'est normal.il faut le dernier logiciel disponible sur le site car les autres ne foncitonne pas sur snow.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Je crois qu'il tourne sur OS 9...


----------



## michebide (31 Mars 2012)

J'ai le même souci avec un DDexterne transcend , pas d'icône , pas d'accés .L'utilitaire le reconnaît mais n'arrive pas à corriger les problèmes . Comment acccéder aux fichiers pour les sauvegarder ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Mars 2012)

Un disque externe iOmega qui n'apparaît je connais, j'en ai eu 2 qui me l'on fait, à chaque fois c'est la carte contrôleur qui avait rendue l'âme. Depuis plus de DD iOmega, non mais des fois.


----------

